# LED Motivationslaufband-Anzeige



## ToBo (8 August 2009)

Hallo,

möchte folgendes mit dem geringsten Aufwand und kostengünstig
realisieren.

Ein LED Laufbandanzeige an diversen Arbeitsplätzen von Montage-
Transferbändern. Nachdem der Worker etwas gemacht hat, muss
er einen Fußschalter betätigen, damit der Werkstückträger frei
gegeben wird. Dies soll eine LED Laufband aktivieren, welches 
ca. 400mm breit ist und ca. 30mm hoch. Nach betätigen des
Fuschalters sind alle LED an und verlöschen nach und nach
in einem fest eingestellbarem Zeitrahmen (max 12 Sekunden)

Sinn und Zweck des ganzen. Da der Worker dies immer vor 
Augen, bzw. im Blickfeld hat soll die Geschichte einen unterbewussten
Kampf gegen die LED Anzeige auslösen um die Produktivität zu erhöhen,
damit er die Arbeit VOR erlöschen des kompletten Laufbandes schafft.

Mein erster Gedanke war eine SPS. Das ist mir aber zu teuer und
ich überlege mit einem über NE555 taktgesteuertem Zählerbaustein
zu arbeiten bei dem die Ausgänge negiert sind und eine Platine zu 
entwerfen. Immerhin brauche ich von diesen Teilen knapp 20 Stück.

Hat jemand so was in der Art schon mal gemacht ?


----------



## zotos (8 August 2009)

Anstelle einer Reihe von NE555 würde sich doch ein Mikrocontroller anbieten.

z.B. ein ATmega32


----------



## ToBo (9 August 2009)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Habe in der Vergangenheit
schon mit PIC's gearbeitet und auch die enstprechende Hardware
im Hause (PicStartPlus und Simulator)

Allerdings dachte ich mir dann, dass ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen
geschossen. 

Im Prinzip wäre es ein NE555 dessen Takt mit nem Poti einzustellen
ist. Dahinter mehrere kaskatierte Abwärtszähler, die über nen BC107
LED Spalten treiben.... Alles ziemlich simpel, nur zeitaufwendig bis
zur "serienreife".


----------



## TommyG (9 August 2009)

Du hast doch 

die Sägezahnspannung am C. Die kannst du doch über so ein Analoganzeigechip anzeigen lassen. Der Fußtaster resetted dann den NE555 und C mit dem Poti machen den 'Stress'

Greetz, Tom

http://www.meakesselsdorf.de/projekte/ledanzeigeinstrument.htm

sowas...


----------



## marcengbarth (9 August 2009)

Mit einem PIC ist das ganze wahrscheinlich aber einfacher. Wenn du nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen willst, nimm halt einen ATiny und keinen ATMega32.

Du brauchst dafür ja nicht wirklich viele Bauteile...


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2009)

ToBo schrieb:


> Sinn und Zweck des ganzen. Da der Worker dies immer vor
> Augen, bzw. im Blickfeld hat soll die Geschichte einen unterbewussten
> Kampf gegen die LED Anzeige auslösen um die Produktivität zu erhöhen,
> damit er die Arbeit VOR erlöschen des kompletten Laufbandes schafft.



Mal von der technischen Seite abgesehen, früher gabs da Leute mit einer Peitsche in der Hand, sind die zu teuer bei Euch?


----------



## ToBo (9 August 2009)

Da hab ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr zu. Muss jetzt Steuerungen bauen. Hatte schon an Elektroschocks gedacht, will es aber erst mal mit den LED's versuchen.... E-Schock wäre dann die Stufe 2 bei Nichterfolg..


----------

